# Frozen Scallops



## WhateverYouWant (Nov 23, 2019)

Any of you had frozen scallops? Fresh ones are rarely available here, and even if they might occasionally pop up, I doubt they would be that fresh.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 23, 2019)

ScottinPollock said:


> Any of you had frozen scallops? Fresh ones are rarely available here, and even if they might occasionally pop up, I doubt they would be that fresh.



Fish processing is often very efficient these days. In many cases the processing begins on the ship as the fish is pulled out of the sea. This results in frozen fish that is potentially more fresh than never frozen fish. If you can get dry sea scallops frozen, I'd give them a try. "Dry" just means not liquids have been injected/soaked into the scallops.


----------



## dcSaute (Nov 23, 2019)

frozen was the only available here until a good fishmonger opened up.
now I can get dry pack fresh-never-frozen.

I use sea scallops - which are larger than "bay scallops" - bay are button size.

most frozen are treated with a solution to retain color and moisture.  I thaw in the fridge, lightly salt at least 60 minutes ahead of cooking, "draining" on paper towel.
the salt&drain procedure let me get a good sear/crust.


anything like seafood stews / soups / creamed dishes /etc hides the "less than ideal" for frozen - so there it makes little difference imho.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks. I am surprised any frozen "off the boat" scallops would be wet as it is really not needed, but I will look for that. 

The frozen seafood I buy is usually much better than the meat counter's in the local markets here (which you can clearly smell ain't fresh).


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 23, 2019)

Great seasonings for frozeb scallops include lemmom, Old Bay ,salt, fresh garlic, dill weed, tomato, horseraddish in either salad dressjng or tomato, mufstarf, Sriracha. Lime with lxilantro, marinara sauce, various fresh peppers,  sweet & sour sauce, plumb sauce, gjnger, black pepper, and iage sauce.  Frozen sscallips can be sauted, lused in lo mein, pho, soups, chowders, tempura, minced and used in force meats and stuffings, chowders,  in pasta dishes, and seafood medleys.  Thy are also good in pasta, and cold pasta salads.  Hope that gives you some ideas.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of rhe North


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi, Scott.  I'm on the other side of the beautiful Sierras from you. 

I *LOVE* scallops and usually buy them at the local Albertsons here in the desert - they are not dry packed.  When they look their best (usually Sundays and Thursdays) I check them out and buy just enough for one meal. 

I rinse them and wrap them in paper towels for 24 hours to soak up the liquids.  By the time I cook them a day after I buy them, they're dry enough to get a good sear.  I use a simple blend of melted butter, fresh garlic, and lemon juice for a topping once they are plated. Sometimes some chopped parsley. I like the sweet flavor of the scallops to be the star.


----------



## dcSaute (Nov 24, 2019)

there is variability in how much extra moisture wet pack contains.
I don't know if there's a reliable "package info" to go by - other than if you find a good brand, sticking with it.
here's a particularly wet batch after thaw:



if you have access to good salmon:


----------



## CraigC (Nov 24, 2019)

Wet packed sea scallops are treated with a chemical. They are hard to get a sear on because of it. Dry packed scallops are the way to go, unless you can get live diver scallops which are never frozen.


----------



## Linda0818 (Nov 26, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Hi, Scott.  I'm on the other side of the beautiful Sierras from you.
> 
> I *LOVE* scallops and usually buy them at the local Albertsons here in the desert - they are not dry packed.  When they look their best (usually Sundays and Thursdays) I check them out and buy just enough for one meal.
> 
> I rinse them and wrap them in paper towels for 24 hours to soak up the liquids.  By the time I cook them a day after I buy them, they're dry enough to get a good sear.  I use a simple blend of melted butter, fresh garlic, and lemon juice for a topping once they are plated. Sometimes some chopped parsley. I like the sweet flavor of the scallops to be the star.



THAT is beautiful. 

I often endeavor to buy scallops. But then I see the price and decide not to.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 26, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> THAT is beautiful.
> 
> I often endeavor to buy scallops. But then I see the price and decide not to.



Same here. I have never cooked scallops and I would hate to screw it up and waste them, especially at those prices.


----------



## Linda0818 (Nov 26, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Same here. I have never cooked scallops and I would hate to screw it up and waste them, especially at those prices.



I've cooked them a few times. Doesn't take long. You want them soft, silky and sweet. Cook them too long and they become rubbery.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 26, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> THAT is beautiful.
> 
> I often endeavor to buy scallops. But then I see the price and decide not to.



Thank you, Linda. Yeah, they are kind of spendy.  I usually only buy 5 or so at a time, enough for one dinner, and that helps offset the cost.  I just love them so much and they really are a treat.


----------



## Linda0818 (Nov 26, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you, Linda. Yeah, they are kind of spendy.  I usually only buy 5 or so at a time, enough for one dinner, and that helps offset the cost.  I just love them so much and they really are a treat.



They are definitely one of the great treasures that comes out of the sea. I love pretty much all seafood. But scallops are a delicacy for me. 

Good idea only buying enough for one meal. That helps cut the cost a little bit, anyway, as opposed to buying a whole pound.

Bay scallops are good too, to add into stir-fries with shrimp and veggies. But since they're so small, I add them at the last 30-60 seconds of cooking, then take them off the heat. I've never cooked them longer than 2 whole minutes.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 27, 2019)

CraigC said:


> Wet packed sea scallops are treated with a chemical. They are hard to get a sear on because of it. Dry packed scallops are the way to go, unless you can get live diver scallops which are never frozen.



I am in the same boat (pardon the pun) as many others here. Landlocked. I pretty much have to use frozen seafood, or pay through the nose for it at specialty fishmongers, which are few and far from home. 

I take my fresh scallops out of the cryovac, dry them with pepper towels, and then air dry the for several hours in the fridge. I am able to get a nice sear on them. 

CD


----------

